# Farbverlauf



## Pac-Man (5. März 2006)

Hallo Leute

Wie kann ich eine Linie die ich mit dem Pinselwerkzeug gemalt habe
mit einem Farbverlauf  (rot-weiss-rot ) in Längsrichtung füllen.

Danke und Tschüss

Pac Man  

Illustrator Trialversion CS 2


----------



## D@nger (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
seit wann ist ein Vektor-Programm für Farbverläufe geeignet?


----------



## 555 (5. März 2006)

Einfach die Linie in eine Fläche (Objekt -> Aussehen umwandeln) umwandeln.

Grüße
555


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. März 2006)

@Danger: schon immer. IC hbin mir grad nicht ganz sicher ob Postscript 1 schon Verläufe unterstützt hatt aber auf jedenfall PS2.

Gruß


----------



## D@nger (5. März 2006)

Hallo, das glaube ich aber nicht. Man kann zwar Farbverläufe erstellen, aber...Naja ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. März 2006)

Ne ist nicht egal  . Erklär mir das jetzt mal bitte worin der Unterschied zwischen erstellen und unterstützen liegt.

Gruß


----------



## D@nger (6. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich meine nur, dass es nicht geeignet ist.


----------

